# Marshall 8100 or VS100?



## Imperium (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey dudes, Recently my other guitarist picked up a Marshall 8100 with matching cab for a great price. We both agreed that the tone was awsome as were huge fans of thrash and old school death metal tones tones 
e.g Death, Malevolent Creation, Believer etc. 

The amp that I currently use now has been giving me a huge amount of problems ever since I got it. (Been totally replaced 3 times now)

I saw a Marshall VS100 for sale and I thought to myself for the price I really dug the tone and it would be great to just have but can somone tell me.

Is the Marshall 8100 and VS100 basically the same amp/same tone I just dont want to be disapointed if i do get the amp seeing as how i really dig the 8100?

Cheers Guys


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the 8100/8200/ect, which are the older valvestate amps, are considerably different beasts than the newer VS100 and whatnot. If you can find a used 8100 or 8200, I'd go for either of those because they are guaranteed to be pretty much awesome.


----------



## S-O (Jun 26, 2008)

Stick with old faithful


----------



## petereanima (Jun 27, 2008)

the VS100 is the second generation of the valvestate and still pretty much like the 8100 - it should give you a similar tone, BUT (and that was important for me) not as raw as the 8100 - it had a little more fizzy-solidstate-trebles on high gain settings than the 8100. 

if i were you i would try to hunt an old 8100 - still the best of the valvestates and such a reliable amp...i hate that i had to sell it, i would have loved to keep it.


----------



## Imperium (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replys dudes,

From the sounds of it, it looks like i'll just have to wait for a 8100 to show up
(a 8200 bi chorus would be even sweeter)

Cheers for your help guys


----------



## Jerich (Jun 27, 2008)

go with the 8100 I prefer it because it has the "death" chuck tones..and it is a little bit more crunchy..I think...Plus chuck used it it must be good ..I picked one up for $60.00 US locally so they are out there...


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 27, 2008)

8200 is what you seek.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 27, 2008)

I STILL want one of these someday, as they do sound very very cool!


----------



## The Rhone (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey I'm a newbee to the site. I got a 5150 but am looking for an 8100 too, coz Scot Burns and most of the Morrisound crew used em, does anyone know the tone differences between to two


----------



## Ryan (Jul 1, 2008)

I totally neglect my 8100. It's sitting in storage just because i dont have anywhere to put it heh


----------

